

Email like it’s 1995 - cpswan
http://blog.thestateofme.com/2010/11/22/email-like-its-1995/

======
machrider
I thought the spam problem was pretty much solved a few years ago with the
popularization of Bayesian filtering algorithms. I use email for the vast
majority of my business communications and it works perfectly well.

~~~
cpswan
If only that were true. I think it was around about the same time (2004) that
Bill Gates said "Two years from now, spam will be solved". Of course the
spammers quickly adapted their techniques to defeat Bayesian filters, leading
to the sender reputation based systems we have today (like Postini).

When Google/Postini can't deliver my mail to my users I have a problem. When
they can't deliver their own mail to their own users we all have a problem.
But it's worse than that - any given recipient will be running a system with
an unknown false positive rate, so email degenerates into a game of chance.

------
iwr
I have in fact sent both e-mail, fax and snail-mail (with delivery
confirmation) to a number of customers.

Even though it's possible and legal to sign a contract by completely
electronic means, snail-mailing a hardcopy is still the norm.

